# CM 10?



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Any idea if this will be ported over? I know the jump to CM10 from CM9 wasn't huge on other devices, but I suppose in the unique situation we have with the Touchpad its a larger project.


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

GOD HELP US


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30173-jelly-bean-on-the-hp-touchpad-teaser-video/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

drgci said:


> GOD HELP US


Dios Mios


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...d-teaser-video/


Thank you my friend


----------

